# stranezza col doppio boot [RISOLTO]

## adarkar

rieccomi con nuovi problemi  :Razz: 

lilo dovrebbe far partire gentoo appena messa (tutta su hdb) e windows (tutto su hda)

allora: gentoo parte e windows no

il fatto è che fino a 2 o 3 boot fa partiva benissimo e io non ho toccato _nulla_

se rimetto lilo mi dice che ha aggiunto tutti e due normalmente

al momento sono da windows che è partito dall'altro lilo, quello che ho su hda (quello nuovo l'ho messo su hdb), quindi non è colpa di hda1  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *adarkar wrote:*   

> rieccomi con nuovi problemi 
> 
> lilo dovrebbe far partire gentoo appena messa (tutta su hdb) e windows (tutto su hda)
> 
> allora: gentoo parte e windows no
> ...

 

Non ho capito nulla.

Hai due installazioni linux e quindi due lilo?

Se provi a far partire windows cosa succede/dice?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta magari anche il lilo.conf che non va

----------

## adarkar

allora questo è il lilo che non va

boot = /dev/hdb

prompt

lba32

menu-scheme = Wb

image = /boot/linux-2.6.7-gentoo

  label = gentoo

  read-only

  root = /dev/hdb5

  append = "noapic"

other = /dev/hda1

  label = winzozz

prima avevo win su hda e lin su hdb, e lilo era sull'mbr di hda

ora che ho messo gentoo, lilo l'ho messo sull'mbr di hdb, cm si vede dal conf sopra, però ho lasciato inalterato il lilo su hda.

ora il nuovo lilo non bootta windows, mentre l'altro sì (che ha un conf praticamente uguale). ora cmq su hdb non c'è più niente a parte la nuova gentoo

----------

## shev

 *adarkar wrote:*   

> prima avevo win su hda e lin su hdb, e lilo era sull'mbr di hda
> 
> ora che ho messo gentoo, lilo l'ho messo sull'mbr di hdb, cm si vede dal conf sopra, però ho lasciato inalterato il lilo su hda.
> 
> ora il nuovo lilo non bootta windows, mentre l'altro sì (che ha un conf praticamente uguale). ora cmq su hdb non c'è più niente a parte la nuova gentoo

 

Ma perchè tutta sta cosa contorta? Non puoi tenere un solo lilo su hda e avviare tutti i sistemi operativi che vuoi usando quello? Se così non fosse, puoi illustrarci i motivi della scelta di avere due lilo?

----------

## randomaze

Tu hai messo il lilo nell'MBR del tuo primary slave (hdb) e non funziona mentre funziona quello nell'MBR del primary master (hda)?

Come scambi i due dischi?

L'unico eseguibile fisico di lilo é su hdb?

//Edit: mi ero dimenticato la domanda "perché fai ció?" ma ci ha pensato shev!

----------

## Jean Vertigo

infatti sarebbe utile saperne le motivazioni di tale cosa.... :Shocked: 

potresti comunque usare pure grub, secondo me e' anche piu' facile da configurare.

EDIT: comunque ora che ci penso e' normale che non funzioni se hai windows xp installato. Come fa a trovare il bootloader di xp andando "all'indietro"?

----------

## marco86

dai un'occhiata a questo mio vecchio topic...

in paricolare a questa rix....credo che ti risolva il problema!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> in paricolare a questa rix....credo che ti risolva il problema! 

 

In realtá quello risolverebbe se fosse la situazione contraria, ovvero windoze su hdb.

----------

## adarkar

salve!

rispondo ora xkè ero via. allora:

il post che mi avete linkato l'ho capito un po' e un po'

dovrei mettere qualcosa come boot-as = xxx per ingannare winz, solo ke non so dove reperire quei codici che il bios assegnerebbe ai dev. ma in fondo winz è comodo comodo sul primo master, ha sempre bootato bene da lì..

per il resto:

in origine avevo winz su hda, poi ho detto ora metto su linux. ho attaccato un hdb reperito dal mio vecchio pc e ci ho installato un po' di cose, prima una mdk, poi una suse, anche una debian. ultimamente c'erano su suse e debian. il bootloader era lilo ed era nell'mbr di hda. tutto normale

ora son voluto passare a gentoo. solo che così, tanto per fare, mi son detto: lascio stare il lilo che ho già installato e mi metto tutto quanto su hdb, poi dico al bios di bootare da hdb. dunque ho messo gentoo cancellando le distro che c'erano prima, ho installato lilo su hdb e tutto andava alla perfezione.

dopo qualche reboot (stavo divertendomi a guardare un po' la mia uova gentoo, ma solo guardare, non avevo toccato ancora nulla) seleziono winz, e si blocca su "loading winzozz.............."

aspettare non è servito a niente, allora ho ricontrollato il lilo, l'ho rimesso su un paio di volte ma niente da fare. allora ho provato l'ultima carta che era usare il lilo che c'era già sull'hda da prima. e con quello per fortuna è andato, senò adesso non ero neanche qua  :Razz: 

chiedo scusa per la lungaggine ^^

----------

## adarkar

ah dimenticavo.. mi sa che quindi proverò grub..  :Razz: 

il fatto è che ormai ero pratico con lilo, perchè ogni tanto mi si bloccava qualcosa e allora lo rimettevo su

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> In realtá quello risolverebbe se fosse la situazione contraria, ovvero windoze su hdb.

 

mi erano fuggiti delle cose che adarkar ha spiegato dopo...

secondo me se sistemasse gli HD come si deve riucirebbe nel suo intento...io con lilo gestisco gentoo e 2 winzosi...

----------

## adarkar

uhm per sistemare che intendi? mettere il loader su hda? lo volevo anche fare, ma da quando ho visto che mi partiva solo da quello, mentre dall'altro lilo no mi è venuta un po' di paura  :Razz: 

----------

## marco86

puoi farmi uno schemino su come è con il tuo pc... mi sfugge

```

ide 0

____master  ??

____slave     ??

ide 1

____master  ??

____slave  ??

```

me lo completi dicendomi cose c'è in ogni canale...

----------

## adarkar

ok  :Smile: 

ide 0

master: hd 80 giga, windows nell'unica partizione ntfs + lilo obsoleto (x la macchina) nell'mbr

slave: hd 20 giga, appena messa gentoo + lilo nel suo mbr (questo lilo non riesce a far partire winz, ma appena messo funzionava giusto)

ide 1

master: cdrw

slave: dvdrom

----------

## marco86

 *adarkar wrote:*   

> ok 
> 
> ide 0
> 
> master: hd 20 giga, appena messa gentoo + lilo 
> ...

 

cosa ne dite?

con lilo in hd da 20giga...?

e poi se tieni mast e dvd su stesso canale le copie al volo te le scordi....

----------

## adarkar

lo so ma non ho bisogno di fare copie al volo  :Smile: 

che hanno i 20 giga ke non vanno?

----------

## bustah

adakar secondo me era meglio che lasciavi lilo (uno solo) su hda e aggiungevi quello che serviva per lanciare gentoo su hdb...io ho una cosa simile:

2 partizioni di windows su IDE01 e 1 etx2 per il grub

partizioni varie su IDE02 tra cui la root di gentoo

Ma sono anche conscio che non si può tornare indietro   :Wink: 

Mmm, copia la sezione di lilo di hdb (quello che riesce a lanciare windows) nel config di lilo su hda

Consiglio banale ma dalla mia poca esperienza è il max che ho saputo tirar fuori

----------

## adarkar

ringrazio per l'attenzione ma

il lilo io l'ho messo separato tanto per fare, ma ora che scopro che non mi riesce a bootare winz sono un po' preoccupato di togliere l'altro, quello che funzia

i file di config purtroppo sono esattamente uguali!

per bootare winz non ci dovrebbe volere poi tanto: other = partiz + label = winz

ma la cosa più strana secondo me è che appena installato il lilo di gentoo andava tutto, poi dopo un po' di reboot si è bloccato, boh!

 :Sad: 

vedrò che combino domani, per ora grazie ancora a tutti^^

----------

## marco86

 *adarkar wrote:*   

> lo so ma non ho bisogno di fare copie al volo 
> 
> che hanno i 20 giga ke non vanno?

 

la mia era un'affermazione...

scusa mi sono espresso male....

secondo me se metti gentoo in hda e li sbatti solo un lilo funziona....

lilo è potente, io con filo gestico 3 os come gia detto...

tu metti:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hda:--->gentoo+lilo
> 
> hdb:--->dvd
> ...

 

e rimuovi tuttti gli altri bootloader...metti solo lilo nelMBR di hda, e non credo che hai problemi...  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *adarkar wrote:*   

> poi dico al bios di bootare da hdb. dunque ho messo gentoo cancellando le distro che c'erano prima, ho installato lilo su hdb e tutto andava alla perfezione.

 

Se dici al BIOS di fare il boot dal secondary-slave probabilmente gli ID dei dischi vengono invertiti, allora:

Fai il boot in gentoo con il lilo installato sul disco di gentoo, controlla come vengono visti gli HD da linux (ovvero se hai la / montata su hdb o hda).

IMHO sposta hdb su hdc, a parte le copie al volo dei CD/DVD la cosa permette di accedere ai due dischi in maniera concorrente, ovvero l'accesso agli HD viene fatto in modo parallelo e non seriale come avviene per gli HD sullo stesso canale.

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> IMHO sposta hdb su hdc, a parte le copie al volo dei CD/DVD la cosa permette di accedere ai due dischi in maniera concorrente, ovvero l'accesso agli HD viene fatto in modo parallelo e non seriale come avviene per gli HD sullo stesso canale.

 

Infatti, e poi di solito non si impostabo più o meno come ho detto io prima..?

Secondo me tenendo lilo in hda si linitano i problemi...

----------

## realthing

Scusa ma non ho capito una cosa: non puoi tenerti il lilo che funziona (hda), lasciare invariata l'entry che ti permette di bootare Windows così sei sicuro che funziona, e configurarlo aggiungendo un'entry che di permetta di bootare gentoo dall'hdb?

Mi sembra la cosa più semplice senza fare troppo macello: lascia hda come master con lilo e windows e hdb slave con gentoo.

----------

## marco86

ma facendo così si trova, come già detto, tutte le periferiche in serie...e la cosa non è ottimizzata..

----------

## adarkar

uhm come dice realthing forse è il modo più facile, ma chissà se funzia..

@randomaze: bootando da hdb non c'è nessun invertimento nei dischim è tutto normale, hda è il primo master hdb il primo slave ecc. ecc.

cmq proverò anche a spostare hdb su hdc cm hai detto  :Smile: 

ps. il lilo quello che funziona è di woody, mentre quello che non va è quello di gentoo

proverò un po' tutti i modi possibili ^^

----------

## adarkar

ho risolto!!!

inspiegabilmente il lilo su hda non è partito poco fa, ma questo non importa. così ora ho tutto sull'mbr di hda come è giusto che sia  :Smile: 

allora la soluzione consiste in:

ho curiosato un po' in /dev e come voi tutti saprete (ma io non lo sapevo mica!) i file tipo hda, ecc. NON sono file speciali come in tutte le altre distro che ho visto, ma son dei link a /dev/ide/host0..... ecc.. (i quali a loro volta NON sono file speciali)

allora io li ho tolti e ho fatto un bel mknod.

ho messo lilo e tutto è andato bene  :Very Happy: 

ciao a tutti e grazie dell'interessamento ^_^

//EDIT: ma poi come mai con gentoo non ho la mia bella directory /dev con dentro i file a blocchi e a caratteri..? mi sembrava così comodo questo metodo..

----------

## adarkar

ah ehm, mi scusate se aggiungo un attimo una cosa?

io ho il lilo.conf e il kernel in /boot, e /boot è montata all'avvio ro.

quando dò:

```
lilo
```

lui dice che vuole scrivere in /boot il file 'map'.

però io non ho capito che cos'è. me lo dite o mi date un link? grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *adarkar wrote:*   

> lui dice che vuole scrivere in /boot il file 'map'.
> 
> però io non ho capito che cos'è. me lo dite o mi date un link? grazie mille 

 

Il settore di boot (MBR) é semplicemente un "puntatore" al boot loader... probabilmente nel caso di lilo punta al .map che sarebbe una versione "compilata" delle scelte cha dai fatto nel lilo.conf.

Credo che la documentazione di lilo sia nei src (o, al limite, i sorgenti stessi!)  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## adarkar

ah ok grazie mille!

pensavo che andasse a scriversi nell'MBR invece mette un puntatore, ok ^_^

----------

